# SE-R tie rod end boots



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Mine are cracked and grease is coming out. Can you replace just the boot or does the tie rod end need to be replaced - with a wheel alignment needed


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

just the boot


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

Make sure you count the number of turns the tie rod is screwed on... then just reverse the process after the boot is on to avoid the need for an alignment...


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

Thannx for your replies - Now lets see if I can find some poly boots


----------

